# good weekend



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

had a good night last night, started with biggie hooking up with a 56, then i got a 36 and then right before daylight biggie gets a 35.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bare with me not very good at uploading pics. this is a pic of biggies 35. it had a very deformed head.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job. Those are some hogs.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Job! they havent cooperated for me yet


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice fish guys.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job you guys!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Daaaaang dude you got them prespawn flatheads dialed in!! In struggling to figure them out in my local river especially daytime from the kayak.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks fellas, had a great start to this years flathead season. 12 flathead in 4 trips.


----------



## madcatter1 (Mar 30, 2015)

some real nice beastst there....i am a pa resident and have both my west va /ohio non resident liscense to fish mostly the rivers for flats....the lakes have given me nothing but frustration with no boat and limited shore fishing acess.i aint giving up though.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you use a small boat to drop your baits Ducky?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BanksideBandit said:


> Do you use a small boat to drop your baits Ducky?


yes


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

damn ducky ..you and biggie are on it .....u in a lake or river I have bin at salt fork an no luck yet ..still pluggin away ..what should I do


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> damn ducky ..you and biggie are on it .....u in a lake or river I have bin at salt fork an no luck yet ..still pluggin away ..what should I do


we fish all the mwcd lakes. i havent fished a river in years.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome cats guys!


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

I see any more info u could give me would greatly be appriceated .... im really starting to lean towards a river I guess cause im a beginner with these flatties


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Heck of an outing, congrats ducky. This year so far seems to be a lot more productive than last year. The flatheads seem to be biting pretty good right now!


----------

